# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Origin of Y-haplogroup R

## Alex266

I’m having trouble finding a clear answer on the internet. Did the Y-haplogroup R originate in Central Asia or in Siberia? There’s all sorts of information about different subgroups and where they might originate, but what about the first R?

----------


## Diictodon

> I’m having trouble finding a clear answer on the internet. Did the Y-haplogroup R originate in Central Asia or in Siberia? There’s all sorts of information about different subgroups and where they might originate, but what about the first R?


It originated from Siberia during the last glacial maximum. Both R* and Q* have roots in ANE which is in turned derived from P* in Ancient North Siberians who probably got it from an East Eurasian group like K2b carrying Tianyuan

----------


## Alex266

How do we know that it started in Siberia? Is it because we’ve only found one skeleton with basal R* and that’s all we have to go off of?

----------


## MOESAN

ATW its male ancestors came from South, the question being: through North India or South-East Asia? No solid answer todate, for I know.

----------


## Tamakore

> How do we know that it started in Siberia? Is it because we’ve only found one skeleton with basal R* and that’s all we have to go off of?


We don't know for certain that it started in Siberia, but until an older skeleton with basal R* turns up somewhere else, that's the best evidence so far. New discoveries of skeletons older than 24,000 years ago with readable aDNA are relatively rare, so we could be waiting a while for that older skeleton.

Knowledge is generally provisional. It should be based only on the evidence, but subject to revision if new evidence is found.

----------


## Mmiikkii

> How do we know that it started in Siberia? Is it because we’ve only found one skeleton with basal R* and that’s all we have to go off of?


It's also because it's related to haplogroup Q, an haplogroup we know to have went into East Asia to mate with local women.

----------

